# Honda NSX



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

This was a full detail on a 1996 Honda NSX

This was one of my more challenging details as different areas had seen re-sprays over the years the bonnet very recent re-spray of not the best quality which took a lot of work to make presentable coupled with just about every kind of rds bird etchings and thin paint.

Every panel was treated differently some rotary some microfiber system.

Wheels and wash stage.

Smart wheels, iron X, G101, Surfex HD, citrus wash,




























Bonnet and bumper paint looking very flat and orange peel.































































Engine needing a good clean.









Glass and bodywork fully clayed with Blit hamber clay.









True state of the paintwork.












































































































Correction shots after a wipe down with Carpro Eraser.


























































































Exhaust starting to get there.









There was a really sticky substance along the top of windows alot of cleaning of rubber seals was required to stop it coming back when doors were shut.









Engined cleaned not bad for an old girl.









Small repair made to the leather.








































































Couple of outside shots before the owner drove it away.


















Thank you for taking the time to view this thread

Regards

Lee


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Lee

That was a right mess. 

What a car aswell :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice Lee, sounds like a lot of work went into that but the finish looks fantastic.
Lovely car aswell, always liked the NSX.
Simon


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Superb work mate, lovely looking finish :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice work, and a lot of hard work gone into that looking at the pics


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work, stunning car


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent work Lee, the NSX was a mess.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That finish is stunning- a real credit to your skills there! :thumb:

Photos are certainly much much better than even a year ago- well done.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice work mate, love the unit too, a very nice place to be.

What was done to the leather? very effective :thumb:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Always liked the NSX.

Never understood why they didn't sell by the bucketload


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oft nice car, guess the colour is of its time.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks very impressive! Great results!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work in an all time favorite car :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very impressive turnaround there, very welldone from myself.

The car certainly looks better than new cars on the road today, great colour and lustre on the paint.

Have a nice week from me.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Youve really done that justice Lee. Nice levels of correction carried out.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

cracking end result!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice turnaround Lee! Looks a million times better now even though it sounded like a right pain at times! All the late nights were worth it hey?! :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nicely done Lee, been waiting for one of your write ups for a while:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work matey :thumb:

Motor is looking good


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a nice motor. Lets hope it stays in that condition.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work matey, taken years off it there!


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome car i love these.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work matey and it looked even better in the flesh!

Stunning car too.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing result there Lee, great work!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate great car!:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate. 
Amazing result and very nice car!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome result Lee
Top man


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Very nice work mate, love the unit too, a very nice place to be.
> 
> What was done to the leather? very effective :thumb:


Thank you yes unit is good size so plenty of space to work in

Ltt leather repair products were used very easy to use for touch ups



SimonBash said:


> Very nicely done Lee, been waiting for one of your write ups for a while:thumb:


Sorry Simon i know i should do more so time consuming though and after a full day just want to relax at night.



amiller said:


> That finish is stunning- a real credit to your skills there! :thumb:
> 
> Photos are certainly much much better than even a year ago- well done.


Hi Andrew

Hope you are well

Getting there still not happy with picture taking I brought a Panasonic FZ38 but finding the pictures in unit coming out very hazy but outside pictures are great I tried ruzzZS camera in the unit and the difference is amazing to see so looks like another new camera for me.

Cheers everyone for the comments there a very appreciated :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sony NEXC3


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Sony NEXC3


I hope you weren't distracting Lee to much Russ:lol:

Lee, write up was worth the wait mate, one of my all time favourite supercars. What LSP did you go for on this one, Nanolex Pro?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> I hope you weren't distracting Lee to much Russ:lol:
> 
> Lee, write up was worth the wait mate, one of my all time favourite supercars. What LSP did you go for on this one, Nanolex Pro?


no distracting i like watchig him work lol

no he brought me a cake down for birthday the sweet lad so he saw the nsx in the flesh

No went with 2 coats of finis wax as will be seeing the car for wash and tops ups etc


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

What product do you used on the leather ?,,expensive ?
CAN be by PM 
Cheers
Really great result
:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice transformation Lee, looking very sharp now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> no distracting i like watchig him work lol
> 
> no he brought me a cake down for birthday the *sweet lad *so he saw the nsx in the flesh
> 
> No went with 2 coats of finis wax as will be seeing the car for wash and tops ups etc


:doublesho:lol::lol::lol:

People are gonna talk! Suggest you rephrase that lol!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooo er mrs

Russ, I never knew :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Theres a reason he keeps them legs so smooth


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> :doublesho:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> People are gonna talk! Suggest you rephrase that lol!





Concours CC said:


> Ooo er mrs
> 
> Russ, I never knew :lol:





Davemm said:


> Theres a reason he keeps them legs so smooth


Behave yourselfs



slrestoration said:


> Nice transformation Lee, looking very sharp now


Thank you much appreciated few very deep RDS that would never come out but overall very happy with the outcome for an old girl that has had bit of hard life :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work Lee, looks great:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am more please you have graced us with a write up Lee. But if there was ever a car that deserves one it was this car. Having seen it first hand and in the flesh. The work you put into it and the transformation is top drawer m8.
Hats off to you m8 and hope to see more write ups in the future.
Gordon.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

NIIIICE work mate, love the OEM NSX, most have been chaved & ruined IMHO. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate!,gotta love the NSX:thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Never seen one in that colour, nice tidy up


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

blast from past couple of months after this was done side was wiped out by a deer on a country lane i think it is still in the body shop now


----------

